# need help on looks



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i got black plastics now and lime green gorrila face and lime green shocks.... i have my racks painted lime green too i feel its lil over kill on green and was gonna repaint them black what do u think?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

and the seat is getting recoved black also


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

make the wheels black and call it a day! looks good to me.


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

I think it looks awesome you should leave it. once you get the seat recovered black itll look better.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good to me, seat recover and black out the wheels would look super pimp!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the green racks myself. I'd leave them if I was you. And like stated above, Black is beautiful. Have someone powdercoat your rims and you'll be all set


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Agreeing with the other three. Powercoat the rims but leave the outer lip (bead) silver.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it looks great just like it is now :bigok: IMO powder coated wheels would make it to much black


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok thank u guys just making sure didnt wanna be over kill on the green


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it either...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Go all black.........pleeeeeeease !!! :saevilw:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

monsterbute why all bacl?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

cuz he already copied us with the green and black... LOL.. 

j/k monster... :fart:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> cuz he already copied us with the green and black... LOL..
> 
> j/k monster... :fart:


:bigok:................


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

o dang lol sorry didnt copy i just think looks good


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's all good bro....you're in Florida....I just gotta get me a can of black spray paint and catch gpinjason slipping at the river......he's too close. LOL !!!!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i feel ya down here no 1 has black with green parts i one of a kind lol.... at least get the bedliner spray paint lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> It's all good bro....you're in Florida....I just gotta get me a can of black spray paint and catch gpinjason slipping at the river......he's too close. LOL !!!!


LOL! U won't catch me slippin! Imma carry some pink for ya... LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

my 2 cents...you either need more green or go all black....heck even adding a lime green cooler would help


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks good the way it is.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i say recover the seat black and 29.5s


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Matt just do the seat and black rims


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They make custom seat covers that are black and green... I want to get one for my bike...


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i seen those


----------

